# Panda at 12 weeks



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda is coming along brilliantly, he is house trained now (now need to work on getting him house trained in buildings other than our home) and he is getting more and more confident.

This is him last week


















And this was him yesterday playing with his older brother Todd


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

He is so pretty!! Congratulations on the house training!!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

And him relaxing today 


















He had a blast running around with Todd even though a big scary Dalmatian worried him when it came bounding over at full speed bless him


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

cutie-pa-tootie!! I just love shaved parti feet!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

except panda has wang feet so it kinda just accentuates it lol Oh well we love him wang feet and all


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

He's adorable!! I love his polka dotted toes


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Panda said:


> except panda has wang feet so it kinda just accentuates it lol Oh well we love him wang feet and all


Panda is scrumptious!! Questions - what is wang feet?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

they are just too cute! Panda is sooo fluffy! miss that puppy hair!! nice pics


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

how old is Todd? he is not much bigger than Panda- is he not a standard?


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Todd is 14 months, they both have the same parents, Panda is just very big, will probably take after his dad or even be a bit bigger (both his parents are minis but mum is smaller end and dad is larger end)

I just call them wang feet as they are not right. Panda has some foot deformity, all his pads are funny shapes and swollen shaped and on one of his feet the tendons didnt form properly so his foot is VERY flat and his nails point upwards, I can put a picture up if you would like to see? The vet said there is nothing we can do about it but I would be interested if there was some physio or something that might help.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

He also started to cock his leg this morning 0_o


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Panda is growing up nicely. Do you own his brother? Nice pictures.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

no, I drove down to meet his brother and his owner, they live down south of me. They both enjoyed it very much  The owner of his brother is a member on here too


----------



## TangoPoodles (May 9, 2010)

What a cutie! Both boys are adorable.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I thought I recognized Todd from newpoodlemum. They both have very similar markings, especially when Todd was that age. If I remember right, Todd just had his 1st birthday a couple months ago. How fun you get to let them play together. They are having a ball!

Panda is absolutely gorgeous. He is such a sweet fluff ball.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you, they really did have fun. It was great to see them together too and to meet Todds owner


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

He is so cute. I'm really starting to like the parti's


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

Panda is adorable! He has such a happy little face.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

He is a funny little boy  He needs to learn some doggy etiquette though as he goes straight in with a paw to the face with every dog he meets trying to get them to play with him lol an he does not stop even if they tell him off 0_o


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's a lovely puppy and I'll bet your Todd is loving having a friend to play with.
_


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Todds owner and I live quite far away (well and hour and a half drive) but I will defo bring Panda back down to play again as they had so much fun and he will tell Panda off when he gets too much which he needs lol He plays very full on!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

todd loved meeting panda....... so did i he is such a sweetie... i cant wait till we can meet up again  ill upload the fue pics i took


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

awww they are great pictures, I will have to email you the ones I took of Todd that I didn't put up here. I like the one where Todd is pinning Panda down haha.


----------

